# Care Credit account



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Has anyone ever seen the display and applications for Care Credit at the vets office or Animal Emergency hospital? 2 years ago while at the vet i opened an account with them for $6500.00 in case of a major vetenary expense. i have never used it. yesterday i got a letter from GE credit (issuer of the card) telling me the account was officially closed due to lack of use and nothing will be shown on my credit report. I always thought credit cards or credit lines were for an Emergency. am i wrong about that?


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

they are a business. This has been happening to a lot of people. Even people who use their accounts and pay in full each month are getting canceled. After all, if you don't carry a balance, the bank doesn't make any money


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I ran up a huge bill on several credit cards when my senior Hooligans were alive. I've always paid well above the minimum payments on my credit cards and have always paid on time, I was the "perfect" customer as far as payments went.

Recently my smallest card I used for little purchases that had a very low maximum balance cancelled my account because of the large credit debts and I always completely paid this account off every month or two. Another card lowered the amount I could charge by about $6,000, the third lowered the amount by about $3,000. Times are tough and the card companies aren't as obliging as they used to be.

Maybe you could open another Care Credit account, use it once a year, pay it off and still keep the credit available for emergencies????


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

I actually have a Vet appt. in an hour from now and will probably do exactly what you said and open another account for an emergency use. I also run up credit card limits and pay them off before the interest kicks in such as homedepots 12 months same as cash and sears. i have never been late or missed a payment and havent had my limits reduced yet , actually raised. Care credit is the only account to ever close me for lack of use. i always thought their Credit line was for emergency use only. i suppose if the need comes, i can dig into my wallet for another card.


----------

